# Red Hand Gang



## LeeG (Jan 7, 2006)

OK, I am new to the forum, so hiya to you all! I have just ordered my first O&W, and from what I have read on this forum I have choosen well, with a Mirage III Chrono C. It seems that I have been a "splitter" and not bought from RTL (boo I here you cry!) but from another supplier. So looking for advice on how I tell that I have bought the original and not a MII or other... Also I have seen O&Ws Mirage IIIs with red and white (light green) hands - my question is which is correct? Thanks.....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum.









Mirage III is a great watch...but you should have bought from Roy









I think you'll find they are all correct --- O&W have released all sorts of Mirage watches: I, II & III but even within these major versions you have minor versions, so there are several type of Mirage III with different coloured hands etc.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## LeeG (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks, I think that the company I have bought from is reliable, certainly the price of a MIII is the same as Roy. The company is Chronosumfink. Any views on these guys....?

*Im here







Jase*


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Whoops









Forum rules --- no commercial links should be posted









Jason, PG, where are you?


----------



## LeeG (Jan 7, 2006)

Doh! Soooorrrryyyy!

Must read the terms and conditions a little more closely, however, when shelling out Â£500 I wanna make sure that I am buying the pucker article. So, naming no names, how do I tell if I have a proper O&W....?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

If you bought it from Neil at c******.co.uk, you should be fine.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi LeeG welcome to the forum







those Mirage's are nice watches good choice


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Lee, and welcome.

You should be OK with that dealer Lee, but Roy's service really is second to none.










Have a look around, and feel free to join in the fun.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Neils fine as I understand it,

but as you might have noticed we have a bit of a loyalty thing going on with Roy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> as you might have noticed we have a bit of a loyalty thing going on with Roy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 With good reason, I really doubt you`d find better service anywhere else









BTW Lee welcome to the Forum


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome Lee, From all acount Mr Wood is a good guy and a genuine dealer, although his O&W's will be straight out of the factory. Roy's a watchmaker and regulates and checks all his before sending them out.


----------



## LeeG (Jan 7, 2006)

Shucks guys, thanks for the warm welcome, and sorry for not buying from Roy, found this site a little too late, but as you can see well and truely converted now.....

Catch you all later....


----------

